# How to remove bluetooth module in a Touareg T2 ?



## Dukeisaac (Oct 1, 2009)

My 2009 TReg has the RNS-510 GPS with the 9W3 Bluetooth. I can't get my phonebook to upload. I've tried the 9W7 in the 2011 TReg and it works great with my phone. I'm attempting to replace the 9W3 module with a 9W7. The module is located under the front passenger seat. I can see it when I move the seat all the way forward but I can't figure out how to remove it. It's wedged pretty tight in there. I'm thinking that I may have to remove the front seat to get access. I have no idea how to remove the seat. Any suggestions?


----------



## axalott (May 12, 2010)

I'll look at up tonight and let you know, but what are you planning to do with the old one? Would you consider selling it? Thanks


----------



## Dukeisaac (Oct 1, 2009)

I plan on selling it if the 9W7 works the way I'm hoping.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

What phone are you having issues getting the phone book to load?


----------



## Dukeisaac (Oct 1, 2009)

The HTC EVO, at first loaded the phonebook, then after a software upgrade (Android 2.2 and latest firmware), the phonebook stopped loading. I traded the HTC EVO for a Samsung EPIC, thinking that that the EPIC which runs Android 2.1 would work. At first the phonebook loaded up but I couldn't make calls from the RNS-510. The phone numbers would dial past the first non numeric characters. Now the phonebook doesn't load at all and I didn't do anything to the phone.
The phone provider (Sprint) said that the bluetooth on the phones is not compatible with the bluetooth in my Touareg. I recently tried a 2011 Touareg (bluetooth 9W7) and everything worked great.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Before you go to all the trouble, do a factory reset on just the phone section on the RNS. I had issues getting my Droid X to work on mine after using my BB Storm. I could dial and receive calls but could not get the phone book to load either. I did the reset and repared my phone and it has been working as it was supposed to. I think it holds onto info from the previous pared phone. Droid 2.2 does worth with the RNS Bluetooth since that is what my X came with. You pared it with the new one because it probably never had a phone pared to it before probably.


----------



## Dukeisaac (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeti,

I've reset the phone section of the RNS-510 to factory settings and still no uploading of the phonebook. It actually says that the phonebook is being uploaded but when you try to access the phonebook it come up empty. You're then unable to make calls from the RNS. You have to use the phone itself to make calls. When a call comes in, you hear the ring through the car system and you are able to answer the call using the RNS.
BTW, I thought the Droid X to be a Android 2.1 phone with Bluetooth 2.1
Your car being a 2010, do you know if it has a bluetooth 9W3 or the 9W7 module?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Dukeisaac said:


> Yeti,
> 
> I've reset the phone section of the RNS-510 to factory settings and still no uploading of the phonebook. It actually says that the phonebook is being uploaded but when you try to access the phonebook it come up empty. You're then unable to make calls from the RNS. You have to use the phone itself to make calls. When a call comes in, you hear the ring through the car system and you are able to answer the call using the RNS.
> BTW, I thought the Droid X to be a Android 2.1 phone with Bluetooth 2.1
> Your car being a 2010, do you know if it has a bluetooth 9W3 or the 9W7 module?


I have only had my Droid X a few months and it is in fact 2.2. When I did the reset it took awhile for the phonebook to load, you need to give it time. Once loaded it did in fact worked like it was supposed to. It does take awhile to load the phone book especially if you have a lot of contacts. Just take some time over the weekend and let it load. I think it is just something unique with the Droid OS. It loaded fast when I had my BB. 

I don't know what module I have, but probably the same as yours since I doubt they would change them out from 09 to 10.


----------



## Dukeisaac (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeti35 said:


> When I did the reset it took awhile for the phonebook to load, you need to give it time. Once loaded it did in fact worked like it was supposed to. It does take awhile to load the phone book especially if you have a lot of contacts. Just take some time over the weekend and let it load. I think it is just something unique with the Droid OS. It loaded fast when I had my BB.


Yeti,

I have approx 85 contacts in my phonebook. How long do I have to wait? Are you suggesting that it may take more than one hour? 
I repeated the procedure (unpair - reset Phone on RNS to Factory - pair and connect) again this morning and exactly the same thing happened as before. The phone and the RNS pair, the RNS says it's loading the phonebook and approx 30 seconds later it says it's done. I get the message that a new phonebook is avialable. But when I try to view it, it's empty. The only place I see numbers is in "Recent Calls", however the RNS will not even properly dial those numbers. It stops dialing when it encounters the first non numeric character, like dashes or (. It's VERY frustrating.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

I don't remember how long it took but it took awhile. I do know how ever I have Droid 2.2 working just fine with my RNS. It is something unique to the Droid OS. My BlackBerry paired quickly, but the Droid took awhile to get it to work, but is working as it is suposed to. Reason I said wait till the weekend to try it. I did the samething trying to get to work before work or after and was always unsecessful. I reset the RNS, deleted the pairing on the phone, did it all as brand new, let it sit and it did finally load the phonebook and work as it should.


----------

